# convict and green terror mated...



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

So my female green terror is laying eggs as we speak, the crazy thing is she mated with my male con. This is very weird to me especially since I've had a male and female con together for about 9 months and they never once paired up and in less then a month of being around the green terror she lays eggs. Has anyone ever seen or heard of this before? I don't plan on trying to keep any of the fry, whatever doesn't get eaten in the tank which contains 2 cons, 1 green terrror, 6 tiger barbs, 2 cories and a bn pleco, then is gonna get fed to my jag and 2 jacks. I never quite expected this to happen, it's crazy.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It happens more often than you think.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd keep a couple aside just to see what they looked like. They may blossom into a beautiful fish.

But then, i don't mind hybrids as long as they don't find their way into the shops.


----------



## simo1973 (Jul 22, 2007)

they will ******* fish when they grow, lol.


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

mok3t said:


> I'd keep a couple aside just to see what they looked like. They may blossom into a beautiful fish.
> 
> But then, i don't mind hybrids as long as they don't find their way into the shops.


I agree. Just make sure you don't distribute any offspring ....cull if you have to. Been on fish fourums for almost 4 years now and I have yet to see any evidence of a sucessfull cross of a green terror. There has been some claims but no eveidence or proof. Get some pictures or video footage of the parents with fry, if they should happen to be successfull. As far as I know, Acaras can not be successfully crossed with CA and SA Heroine......at least that is what many CA/SA keepers think, including myself.


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well this will be a first for me, I've never had any fish mate before so it's all new to me. The green terror is guarding flower pot like crazy, not really being aggressive but just running anyone off that comes close. So I guess we'll wait and see how it goes. I'll try my hardest to get pics or video. I'm not a big fan of hybrids bit it would be kind of cool to see what they look like, probably gonna be mean as ****, haha!!!


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Are you sure they are a pair? Lone female cichlids will drop eggs without a mate...they just don't hatch. My female RD does this all of the time, despite males of other CA species being present.


----------



## cichlidsrule16 (Sep 14, 2010)

oldcatfish, I'm pretty sure they paired up, they seem to be pretty buddy buddy with each other and my male con is the only fish she's even letting close to the pot that the eggs are in. I may be wrong but it seems like they are.


----------

